# Has anyone else had twinges/needle like pains start at end of first trimester?



## TattooMummy

Hi,

I am 13 weeks and 1 day pregnant with non-identical twins :happydance:

But I have noticed over last few days that I have got needle-like pains in the lower abdomen and twinges to the sides of my lower abdomen too :wacko:
I have been looking things up and I suppose it is normal to have some 'growing type' pains as the twins grow and my baby bump grows, but it just makes me some anxious when I get pains :wacko:

If anyone could let me know if this is something they've had pains like these or know what these pains might be, or any other twinges pains I can expect in the future would help to put my mind at ease :blush:

Just top say these pains are not cramp like pains or painful like that, more uncomfortable and catch me off guard as I can be just sitting down and they start?! :shrug:

Thanks all advice and experiences are really welcome :hugs:


----------



## hopingforit

I've had pains since first tri ended but it hasn't been too bad. Sometimes I feel round ligament pain which is a quick pain that comes and leaves pretty fast but hurts but I don't think I've ever had needle like pains. I have had twinges or times when my uterus gets uncomfortable but it is more of a muscle pain. There are all sorts of weird aches and pains that come along with pregnancy and even more so in a twin pregnancy. I know it is worrisome to get aches and pains but that's how you know your body is doing it's job. Try not to worry too much unless you get bad cramping/bleeding. It's most likely normal "growing type" pains as you put it. :flower:


----------



## jackie2012

I would get those also more of the sharp quick ones or dull achy ones in my lower abs and on the sides. usually the sharp ones would happen when i was moving the wrong way. They went away for awhile in the second trimester then came back in the third.

now sometimes i i get that numb feeling or like and pins and needle feeling if my twin B sits farther back on my spine. 

My twin A likes to turn a lot and when that happens it is very painful now the first time that happened i thought i was in labor it hurt so much.


----------



## TattooMummy

Thanks for the reassurance - it's good to know that others have had these twinges and aches and things xx

I am actually feeling better today and have definietly ahd the type of pains where the uterus gets uncomfortable but it is more of a muscle pain too.

I am a bit of a worrier, but just hearing that others have these things too really helps me to chill a bit :hugs:

As you said I'm going to have a lot more strange aches and pains and twinges as the twins get bigger and put pressure in different places - Am feeling a lot better :blush: Thank you xx xx


----------

